# Still struggling with shots



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

Have had my Silvia now for quite a while and been sort of happy with the coffee I make from it, however...

after watching more videos on pulling espressos I'm realising it's pulling shots far too quick. Even when I adjust grind size and tamp with more pressure it just generally delays the shot coming out but when it does it speeds up really quick whereas the videos I've been watching the shot seems to pull at the same speed from start to finish.

im currently using an 18g vst basket and sage pro grinder


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you want your shots to run slower grind finer. Don't tamp harder.

What was the brew ratio?


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

I can't remember now but it was 18g in and took probable 15 secs to produce 36g out.

i start the timer as soon as I switch the machine on and not when it starts pouring out


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the three main ways of reducing the flow are:

make sure there is an appropriate amount of coffee in the basket ie if it is an 18gm basket don't dose at 14 gm as it leaves too much headroom.

to slow the flow down, either add more coffee (0.5gm at a time) or tighten the grind. I also sometimes tamp harder despite Mark saying not to. It is about resistance to the puck. Does the Silvia have a gauge showing the pressure the shot is being pulled at?


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

No doesn't have a pressure gauge. To be honest it always seems to have a lot of pressure as it's much the same when I steam milk, I can never turn the knob fully as it's far too powerful and milk goes everywhere no matter where I place the wand in the milk jug


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crippy said:


> No doesn't have a pressure gauge. To be honest it always seems to have a lot of pressure as it's much the same when I steam milk, I can never turn the knob fully as it's far too powerful and milk goes everywhere no matter where I place the wand in the milk jug


 If the bar pressure was too great tenth water might be being forced through too quickly. DO you know this history of the machine in case a previous owner tinkered with it. I think when I used to own a pump machine, the 30 second rule of thumb started as soon as the switch was flicked. I would have thought 5 to 10 seconds acceptable for pre infusion. If it is faster than that there is the starting point. Remember that there is not usually any relationship between the grind setting and the number unless it has been calibrated. I also seem to remember the Silvia always had the reputation of being difficult, hence the prefix 'little miss'


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you can grind finer, do so.

The pressure can't be too great if a 1:2 shot takes 15s and your grinder still has scope to go finer.

Do you drink the neat shot, if not consider a longer brew ratio.


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

I've owned the Silvia from new and has always been the same. 
I always drink with milk. 
it tastes decent enough but not sure how good it can taste. Maybe I'm hoping for too much as I've tasted some amazing coffee at local shops and kind of expect mine to come close


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

Another shot from today, slightly finer grind but again builds up a lot of speed


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

as the puck becomes saturated, the flow increases, therefore you need more resistance. Even if it goes against natural inclinations, go half a notch finer. Try it and if needs be, throw it away and repeat. I once had a problem when I found I needed to tighten the grind up every day, then realised the beans were in the window in direct sun....if you play and if needs be, waste the result, you will soon get there. Have you told us the beans you are using


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You can see a noticeable change in the colour of the coffee stream as the shot goes on. The pour seems ok. Do you have access to a naked, not to sit and watch it for fun but it lets you observe the shot as it is building up, as a diagnostic


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys. 
will defo have to play with the grind.

I have a subscription from Origin at the moment and using their Alko at the moment.
Have thought about getting naked portafilter so think I will now. Just really want to get the best out of the machine.

at some point I want to upgrade my grinder to a Niche


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

I would check the pressure relief valve and the actual pressure. Have been known to get stuck.


----------



## scr (Mar 24, 2020)

Crippy said:


> I've owned the Silvia from new and has always been the same.
> I always drink with milk.
> it tastes decent enough but not sure how good it can taste. Maybe I'm hoping for too much as I've tasted some amazing coffee at local shops and kind of expect mine to come close


 Silvia from new here too, it can and will taste amazing regularly even though there's definitely an element of consistency that comes with better machines.

Regardless, what the guys have said is pretty much spot on, try grinding way finer and as dfk41 pointed out I'd see if the grinder can go fine enough to extract 1:2 in ~30s and go from there.


----------

